# 22hp predator v twin on a snow blower



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

Anybody seen this lol 670cc ??






Beast of a machine, front lifts up when he engages it.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

squid3083 said:


> Anybody seen this lol 670cc ??
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlFjvLvR7s0
> 
> Beast of a machine, front lifts up when he engages it.


And no cord in the way !! 

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

Shovel said:


> And no cord in the way !!


You're still on this lol

No cord, no fun !!!!


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

Shovel said:


> https://youtu.be/yLtICeFOz7I


420 cc vs 670 cc !!!!!!

the 22hp is so strong he can barely hold control of it lol


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

squid3083 said:


> 420 cc vs 670 cc !!!!!!
> 
> the 22hp is so strong he can barely hold control of it lol


True..but I am impressed by that stock 45



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Have you seen this one yet.






Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

That V8 powered snow blower is the very definition of overkill on steroids. However, the more affordable Vtwin Predator is very capable too and pops a wheelie every time he hits the drive


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Can you imagine the one with the V8 breaking down..would have to fix it where it sits unless you winched in on a trailer

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

Shovel said:


> Have you seen this one yet.


Holly cow 126 feet it throws !!! But very slow compared to the other guy. He did have about 1 foot of snow only. Have to see if he did another video with more snow..


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

Shovel said:


> Can you imagine the one with the V8 breaking down..would have to fix it where it sits unless you winched in on a trailer


Yes did not check to see how much it weights ...


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

GustoGuy said:


> That V8 powered snow blower is the very definition of overkill on steroids. However, the more affordable Vtwin Predator is very capable too and pops a wheelie every time he hits the drive


Like you said overkill like the 22hp better smaller and more compact but have to see how it performs in 3feet of snow ...


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

Same 22hp vtwin but full bucket height for snow.

https://youtu.be/VZQqGqtS6xE


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

My 420cc Ariens Pro will pop a wheelie in 3rd gear or higher if you aren't careful with drive engagement. And that's with extra weight on the front too. 

But I've definitely had a few times where I've wished for a bigger engine and some more impeller speed to be able to process snow faster. Extra throwing distance would happen, but wouldn't really matter to me. But the ability to walk faster in heavy snow and get out of the cold sooner would be nice.


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

Same guy but pics of when he built the machine for mechanic freaks lol

https://youtu.be/EiAptt3RL0Y


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

rslifkin said:


> My 420cc Ariens Pro will pop a wheelie in 3rd gear or higher if you aren't careful with drive engagement. And that's with extra weight on the front too.
> 
> But I've definitely had a few times where I've wished for a bigger engine and some more impeller speed to be able to process snow faster. Extra throwing distance would happen, but wouldn't really matter to me. But the ability to walk faster in heavy snow and get out of the cold sooner would be nice.


Is 420cc 9hp for ariens pro ?? Specialy an ariens that's a lot of power unless you have a 50 foot driveway. I have a 9hp also but on a flimsy yard man with impeller mod and unless I'm at 3 feet of snow I'm really satisfied and do 6 feet x 35 feet compacted snow by city tractor. 22hp is nice but overkill and the gut us having a hard time controlling it it seems sometimes


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

Also the guy is walking pretty fast most of the times with his machine not sure if it's intentional or he's in third gear or something ...


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

squid3083 said:


> Is 420cc 9hp for ariens pro ??



If I calculate HP by the torque vs RPM chart that Briggs publishes for the 420cc, it's about 13.5 gross HP, so probably about 13 hp as installed on the snowblower. I do have a decent size driveway and about 100 feet of sidewalk to clear. And nothing beats the days where it's just 6 inches of light, fluffy snow and I can blow the whole thing in 5th or 6th gear and be done in 15 - 20 minutes. I basically bought a big snowblower with the idea that I should have to spend less time out in the cold using it, especially when I have to clear the driveway before work. 


If a 20+ hp v-twin had been an option when I bought the thing (or if I'd found a good unit as a repower candidate), I'd have been all over that.


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

rslifkin said:


> squid3083 said:
> 
> 
> > Is 420cc 9hp for ariens pro ??
> ...


13hp is a work horse not sure you can get bigger specially on ariens of what I've seen on those they really chew on snow and spit it out really fast. Doesn't show off as Honda but no need to throw it out very high and far just have a good amount of snow processed. It's a very good machine. I dont own one but with what I've seen seems really nice specially when compared to equal Toro's and Honda's.

Have you done the impeller mod ?? Don't know the clearance on Ariens but everybody is doing it. I saw a big difference on mine yard man 927 and changed both straps on impeller and cable for auger and adjustments. Hits the hydro cable and throws the snow high and far and eats up the snow very easily. It's important for me as we get a lot of snow which piles up into a snow bank right next to me. So have to throw it far.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

If one was to mount a 22+HP V twin on a single stage solid auger snow blower that was 24 inches wide he would triple his casting distance as there would be no snow dust being thrown out of it.

A V twin like that with a paddle snow blower would need 6 metal paddles and it would never lack for power or casting ability.


I still vote for a Moto Mower Snow Shark design and a Yamaha 24-35 horsepower V twin. The only changes I would make on it are using 2 wheel tractor tracks and #80H roller chain and #80H sprockets.

The smaller cross augers would break everything up as they would be serrated and the 6 paddle impeller would cast the snow and ice a much longer distance. 


I have to check my lottery ticket...………..



Nice to dream though eh?


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

squid3083 said:


> Yes did not check to see how much it weights ...


While that V8 is way overkill...he does get a huge side benefit..weight..He doesnt have to worry about climbing up on packed snow.





Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

leonz said:


> If one was to mount a 22+HP V twin on a single stage solid auger snow blower that was 24 inches wide he would triple his casting distance as there would be no snow dust being thrown out of it.
> 
> A V twin like that with a paddle snow blower would need 6 metal paddles and it would never lack for power or casting ability.
> 
> ...


Yes nice dream lol


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

Shovel said:


> While that V8 is way overkill...he does get a huge side benefit..weight..He doesnt have to worry about climbing up on packed snow.


You're right lol
I did check again to see if it was lifting up, but it didn't , the vtwin was lifting.

Have some small stuff left to do on mine, but I want to add 20 lbs on the front to see how it behaves. Won't need to push it down. 

Was expecting 20cm to 25 on tuesday 8 inches to 10 but has changed to 3.5 inches.

At least was ready for it !!!

Had carb cleaned changed gas line, put new drive belt on.


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

My Ariens Pro32 also pops a wheelie when I engage its drive. This is in forward speeds 1 or 2. It's annoying actually, it often leaves a little "speed bump" of snow that doesn't get scooped up before the front edge comes back down. I can prevent it if I remember to lift up on the handlebar but that's not always foremost on my mind. I can't imagine what sort of wheelie action I'd get if I upsized it to 22HP!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

That is a pretty awesome machine  It's tough to have too much power. Though I'd say 22hp ought to be plenty for just about anyone. 

I'm guessing he went to bigger pulleys at the engine, to take better advantage of the extra power, and use it to get more throwing distance, etc. The augers must really be churning fast, given how much snow was flying out the front of it. And if he sped up the drive pulley as well, that might help explain the jerking. 

He was spinning his wheels in the big snow bank, it needs chains, or maybe just better tires. Bummer to have all that power available, but be unable to fully apply it, due to traction. Maybe more weight over the wheels, too. 

My machine will raise the nose some when starting in 3rd gear or so, even with 25lbs on the bucket. I don't think engine power really has a whole lot to do with that, I'd bet even 5hp is enough to get one of these machines moving. I suspect that how the machine is designed to balance likely plays a bigger role. And a wider bucket would naturally give more weight in the front anyhow (mine is only 24"). 

It's a really cool machine, but I'd want to have a backup blower. That's probably >2x the power the system was designed for. Hopefully the belts were upgraded, but it might still be too much for the auger gearbox.


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

RedOctobyr said:


> That is a pretty awesome machine  It's tough to have too much power. Though I'd say 22hp ought to be plenty for just about anyone.
> 
> I'm guessing he went to bigger pulleys at the engine, to take better advantage of the extra power, and use it to get more throwing distance, etc. The augers must really be churning fast, given how much snow was flying out the front of it. And if he sped up the drive pulley as well, that might help explain the jerking.
> 
> ...


That's what I was wondering too. How long will the gear box last. Did he upgrade ??
And i saw also a lot of snow being thrown in front, very fast.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

If anything ever happens to the GX390 on my HSS1332ATD, the 670cc Predator V-Twin is going right on... 1" shaft, so should be FAIRLY compatible...


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

Shovel said:


> https://youtu.be/yLtICeFOz7I
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


did not see that this guy had 45 inches in front lol and double wheels lol

did see a couple on youtube, tires are spinning !!!


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

tabora said:


> If anything ever happens to the GX390 on my HSS1332ATD, the 670cc Predator V-Twin is going right on... 1" shaft, so should be FAIRLY compatible...


Nice
Did you see how much fun he's having when he engages the drive lol seems like a rodeo lol this beast is pulling him like a twig !!!

Holly cow, $770 us !!!!

If I'm not mistaken we can see he's having a hard time keeping it straight !!! but just eats away anything in front, specially the second video where there is snow up to the housing.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

squid3083 said:


> did not see that this guy had 45 inches in front lol and double wheels lol
> 
> did see a couple on youtube, tires are spinning !!!


They are supposed to have some drive line issues ..the friction disk can't handle it..Too heavy an awkward for what I do anyway..but it does have alot of cool factor.
Given a choice I would take the guys big predator setup


Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

Shovel said:


> They are supposed to have some drive line issues ..the friction disk can't handle it..Too heavy an awkward for what I do anyway..but it does have alot of cool factor.
> Given a choice I would take the guys big predator setup
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


same


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I'd take the Predator too. But if I really got to pick, I'd probably rather have a nice powerful Honda  

I doubt they blow engines very often. But it would be pretty cool to get a Honda for cheap with a blown engine, and transplant something big onto it.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

RedOctobyr said:


> I'd take the Predator too. But if I really got to pick, I'd probably rather have a nice powerful Honda
> 
> I doubt they blow engines very often. But it would be pretty cool to get a Honda for cheap with a blown engine, and transplant something big onto it.


Here is a review of a stock one throwing rather well.. Few more HP would be pretty sweet.






And another one really throwing it well







If I ever spend the big money on a snow blower it will be on a Honda.
Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## squid3083 (Jan 20, 2020)

Shovel said:


> Here is a review of a stock one throwing rather well.. Few more HP would be pretty sweet.
> 
> https://youtu.be/14inIdqNL60
> 
> ...


Both throw very nice, specially the 1132 doesn't seem to be working too hard just by the sound of the motor.
Keeps a nice pace and everything is going out the chute.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

RedOctobyr said:


> I'd take the Predator too. But if I really got to pick, I'd probably rather have a nice powerful Honda
> 
> I doubt they blow engines very often. But it would be pretty cool to get a Honda for cheap with a blown engine, and transplant something big onto it.


Find a decent mid-1980's to 1990s 24 to 26 inch Ariens or Toro for little to no money and repower with a Predator 212cc. I repowered my MTD 5/22 and put in a baler belt impeller kit and upped the top pulley to 3 inches from a 2.5 inch which was on the Tecumseh 5 hp and here it is in action.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

This link should work. I did this back in December of 2012. Choose MTD 5/22 Yardmachine video

https://www.youtube.com/user/MrGustoGuy


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Seems like it's doing nicely! The point wasn't just to make a well-functioning machine, but to get an affordable Honda  As nice as one would be, I just can't justify one, for my needs. But if I could "put one together" for a few hundred bucks, that might be different. 

I have no complaints with my current machine, and really don't have much need to replace it. Heck, I'm getting more use out of my single-stage anyhow, the 2-stage has only been used for heavy EOD this year, and making paths through the yard. The actual driveway-clearing has all been with the SS. Hopefully we'll get a big storm that will require the 2-stage. 

The 212cc Predator is awfully popular, and rightfully so. I just wish their 301cc (?) was a little cheaper. The price jumps from about $99 (212cc on sale) to around $245 for the 301cc (don't know what the sale price might be on that). Not to say the 212cc is a bad solution, but if you're looking for more oomph (maybe you're replacing an 8-10hp engine, rather than a 5), you pay substantially more per-cc.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

RedOctobyr said:


> Seems like it's doing nicely! The point wasn't just to make a well-functioning machine, but to get an affordable Honda  As nice as one would be, I just can't justify one, for my needs. But if I could "put one together" for a few hundred bucks, that might be different.
> 
> I have no complaints with my current machine, and really don't have much need to replace it. Heck, I'm getting more use out of my single-stage anyhow, the 2-stage has only been used for heavy EOD this year, and making paths through the yard. The actual driveway-clearing has all been with the SS. Hopefully we'll get a big storm that will require the 2-stage.
> 
> The 212cc Predator is awfully popular, and rightfully so. I just wish their 301cc (?) was a little cheaper. The price jumps from about $99 (212cc on sale) to around $245 for the 301cc (don't know what the sale price might be on that). Not to say the 212cc is a bad solution, but if you're looking for more oomph (maybe you're replacing an 8-10hp engine, rather than a 5), you pay substantially more per-cc.


Soup up the stock Predator 212cc. There are tons of go-fast parts for the Predator 212cc in both the Hemi and Non-Hemi versions. I have a Non-Hemi version which actually has the biggest parts availability on my 1971 Resto-mod Rupp Roadster 2 that I restored. It has an Automotive Grade paint job with a 2K urethane/catalyst clear coat which I did myself. The engine has an NRracing stage 2+(3) if I get a new camshaft with an ARC billet connecting rod and ARC billet flywheel and 22Lb valve springs and a VM22mm Mukuni carburetor and a low restriction Robertson torque tube tuned exhaust. Estimated horsepower 12 to 13hp with a relatively mild 6000RPM top-end since I left the stock camshaft in it. Had I changed that out to a performance camshaft it would have added a couple of extra horsepower to about 15hp max and allowed more top end up to 7000+RPMs but its silky smooth acceleration sort of like a mini street bike with easy rideability would have suffered if I put in a high lobed camshaft. However, this bike demands your full attention when riding and I only will let adults ride it with a helmet since it has at least 3 times the horsepower as a stock HS40 with 4HP does and if somebody would whiskey throttle it from a complete stop or lose control on a gravel road by twisting the throttle quickly you could very well end up with a bad case of road-rash. Last Fall I put my full-face helmet on and took it for a short spin with my SPEEDOMETER GPS app on my Samsung Galaxy 9+ on about 1/3 of a mile drive on some paved roads by my house on the sly since it is not exactly street legal. I had my phone in my front pocket and it recorded a max speed of 52mph on the app after I got back home with an average speed of 38mph. If I had a long section of flat road I bet I could have coaxed a few more MPH out of it especially if it would be on an incline going downhill it might even approach 60mph. Here is a picture of the bike and on my You-tube channel MRGustoguy you can hear how smooth and steady the engine runs with the stock exhaust on it.

I would suggest getting a stage 1 kit with the 8-degree flywheel advance for the stock flywheel. The ARC billet flywheel has an additional 8 degree of advancement from the stock dangerous cast iron one. NRracing also sells a bore out stock carburetor which adds an additional 1 hp to the engine as well as modifying the stock opening in the airbox by hogging it out and jetting it richer as I did with the "Doodle Beast" which is a Baja Doodlebug. If you decide to spend about $80 you can get an ARC billet rod and some 18lb valve springs and it will spin much faster and throw much more snow. The billet flywheel would be nice but then you're well into the next stage of Predator such as the 301cc or beyond with the 420cc.

www.youtube.com/user/MrGustoGuy


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

a good properly working snow blower of any hp is better than a worn out back and shoulders, only thing one dose when over powering is feeding the pockets of oil company making the gasoline 

22 hp twin on that machine is simply some one with deep pockets making a show off machine for youtube dollars


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

GustoGuy said:


> Soup up the stock Predator 212cc. There are tons of go-fast parts for the Predator 212cc in both the Hemi and Non-Hemi versions. I have a Non-Hemi version which actually has the biggest parts availability on my 1971 Resto-mod Rupp Roadster 2 that I restored. It has an Automotive Grade paint job with a 2K urethane/catalyst clear coat which I did myself. The engine has an NRracing stage 2+(3) if I get a new camshaft with an ARC billet connecting rod and ARC billet flywheel and 22Lb valve springs and a VM22mm Mukuni carburetor and a low restriction Robertson torque tube tuned exhaust. Estimated horsepower 12 to 13hp with a relatively mild 6000RPM top-end since I left the stock camshaft in it. Had I changed that out to a performance camshaft it would have added a couple of extra horsepower to about 15hp max and allowed more top end up to 7000+RPMs but its silky smooth acceleration sort of like a mini street bike with easy rideability would have suffered if I put in a high lobed camshaft. However, this bike demands your full attention when riding and I only will let adults ride it with a helmet since it has at least 3 times the horsepower as a stock HS40 with 4HP does and if somebody would whiskey throttle it from a complete stop or lose control on a gravel road by twisting the throttle quickly you could very well end up with a bad case of road-rash. Last Fall I put my full-face helmet on and took it for a short spin with my SPEEDOMETER GPS app on my Samsung Galaxy 9+ on about 1/3 of a mile drive on some paved roads by my house on the sly since it is not exactly street legal. I had my phone in my front pocket and it recorded a max speed of 52mph on the app after I got back home with an average speed of 38mph. If I had a long section of flat road I bet I could have coaxed a few more MPH out of it especially if it would be on an incline going downhill it might even approach 60mph. Here is a picture of the bike and on my You-tube channel MRGustoguy you can hear how smooth and steady the engine runs with the stock exhaust on it.
> 
> I would suggest getting a stage 1 kit with the 8-degree flywheel advance for the stock flywheel. The ARC billet flywheel has an additional 8 degree of advancement from the stock dangerous cast iron one. NRracing also sells a bore out stock carburetor which adds an additional 1 hp to the engine as well as modifying the stock opening in the airbox by hogging it out and jetting it richer as I did with the "Doodle Beast" which is a Baja Doodlebug. If you decide to spend about $80 you can get an ARC billet rod and some 18lb valve springs and it will spin much faster and throw much more snow. The billet flywheel would be nice but then you're well into the next stage of Predator such as the 301cc or beyond with the 420cc.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/MrGustoGuy


Looks good..nice restore.



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

I recently purchased and installed one of those Predator 22 HP V-twins for another project. I really like the engine. You do have to find and install your own fuel tank and valve but it has two inline filters ready to accept 1/4in (6mm) fuel line. It's also battery start ONLY, no pull-starting this monster. A lawn tractor battery works great, and the engine does have a stator and puts out enough voltage and current to keep the battery charged (I measured it).

You're really moving into a different class of engine here. An extra cylinder, no integrated fuel tank, battery is required, etc. I'd worry about the torque on a snowblower's powertrain too, it's a LOT more (>30 ft-lbs) than our typical 212-420cc one-cylinder engines (8-10 ft-lbs). Could tear things up in a hurry. But it would be impressive while it lasted!


----------



## cabover4us (Feb 14, 2013)

Swapping the pulleys makes me wonder does he have it in too high of a gear or is that the lowest gear? I think I would reduce the size of the wheel drive pulley and increase the impellor pulley probably 1/2" to 1" probably buy both to see which pulley works best.


----------

